# shaken, not stirred



## photobug (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a street shot, spoiled by the neighbor's dog bumping my leg for a ear scratching session. 

I kinda like it anyway, though not enough to invite the dog over for another shoot.


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh sure...blame it on the dog!
 Time to open another bottle Jim?


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 4, 2004)

cool shot,
you sure it was only his ear was scratchin'?  :mrgreen:


----------

